

Ask HN: What have you learned in 2012? - rblion

Pertains to anything and everything, be it life in general or technical/scientific.<p>What I've learned:<p>1.) Simple interfaces made of white space, quality images, and clear information flow are ESSENTIAL KNOWLEDGE.<p>2.) I need to be great at one group of skills and have a general understanding of the others. Makes everything run smoother and gives each team member their chance to shine at what they do best.<p>3.) Humanity has replaced the geocentric model with the egocentric model. We have come a long way but this model is just as delusional and dangerous for the long-term survival of the species.<p>4.) Savor this moment in space and time, there will never be another quite like it. All the sights, sounds, and stories are similar but it's not about if you've seen it before or not, it's if you're enjoying them still and learning from them.<p>Just my two cents. Your turn.
======
subrat_rout
Things I learned in 2012 and before years:-

1\. Everyone you meet is better than you at something.Work with them or help
them and try to leverage their skills, knowledge and expertise.

2\. Never ever put yourself in a position where you can not control your own
destiny. This has happened to me so many times before. At least now I am more
vigilant on this.

3\. Never expect life to be fair. Life is never fair.

4\. Spend money on removing problems rather than buying stuff or buying
luxury. There are so many people on this earth without even bare minimum.

5\. To give up three damn things. a. excuses b. blaming situations c.
complaining about situations.

6\. Seize the day. Live in present.

